# Cherche cable d'alim. G5



## Colonel (15 Novembre 2011)

Salut,

J'ai hérité d'un PowerMac G5 mais je ne peux même pas savoir si il marche, il manque le cable d'alim. 

Je voudrais savoir où je pourrais en trouver un ou si éventuellement quelqu'un d'entre vous en aurait un en trop ou qu'il ne lui sert pas.

Je vous remercie par avance !


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2011)

Perso, je ne vois pas bien. La photo est trop petite, mais on dirait bêtement une prise américaine, non ?


----------



## Zefram (17 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
non il ne s'agit pas d'une prise americaine, mais du cable reference C19 d'ecrit ici:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEC_60320


----------



## apple5 (17 Novembre 2011)

bonjour,
sur le mien j'ai mis un cable de pc, c' est un cable de référence c13


----------



## Madalvée (17 Novembre 2011)

apple5 a dit:


> bonjour,
> sur le mien j'ai mis un cable de pc, c' est un cable de référence c13



Sur le mien aussi, mais ici ça n'y ressemble pas.


----------



## Colonel (18 Novembre 2011)

Salut !

Je vous remontre de plus près.

Merci !


----------



## iMacounet (19 Novembre 2011)

Bah c'est une prise Française ça! N'importe quel câble tripolaire du même type convient!


----------



## apple5 (19 Novembre 2011)

sauf erreur de ma part les cosses sur une prise française sont à la verticale


----------



## laustralien (19 Novembre 2011)

je t'en envoie un, tu payes juste le port.

Si tu es ok, continues en MP


----------



## apple5 (19 Novembre 2011)

tu tape IEC 320 C19 dans ton moteur de recherche et tu vas trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## Colonel (22 Novembre 2011)

Merci à tous !

Je peine vraiment à trouver ce cable à un prix correct. Ne sachant pas si le G5 marche, j'ai pas trop envie d'y mettre beaucoup.


----------



## laustralien (24 Novembre 2011)

http://www.amazon.fr/Câble-Secteur-IEC-320-C19/dp/B000K6ERUS/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_t_3


----------



## Colonel (24 Novembre 2011)

laustralien a dit:


> http://www.amazon.fr/Câble-Secteur-IEC-320-C19/dp/B000K6ERUS/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_t_3



Oui super merci, j'avais trouvé entre temps, grâce entre autre à la référence d'_Apple5_, j'en profite d'ailleurs pour le remercier.

Merci à toi aussi, d'avoir pris la peine de chercher !


----------

